# Vette?



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Several years ago I got this in a lot on eBay. The sidepipes are molded in and the front and rear bumpers are seperate and chromed. It fits a tjet. Right now its on a JL chassis. Does anybody know who made this?
hojoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dunno, but I'll give ya 20 dollars for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Is that a Lionel body? Look like what American Line used for those clone Corvette bods.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*???*



dlw said:


> Is that a Lionel body? Look like what American Line used for those clone Corvette bods.


It does look simular to the AL body (which may have been copied from the Lionel body.. Anyone know for sure?) except for the hood scoop....
Does it look added to that body or is it molded there?

Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it looks like a Lionel with tyco side pipes... and you know, the hood scoop. 
I was going suggest that eariler, but the removable chrome parts are what throws me.

Probably a well made custom from a small time, but talent body caster from an era gone by.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've added a picture below which compares the mystery vette with a Lionel vette. As you can see the Yellow one is much smaller then the red one. It has a 3 underneath on the body and on the glass. I would have thought it was made from a caster from an era gone by, except that the glass is to professional. It looks like the hood scoop was added. The glass and the chrome bumpers makes me think it's not from the cottage industry.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Naw .... sumpthins up here.

Note the detail is quite crisp and sharp.

Well better than the regular fare. The post holes are skootched back to better fit the chassis into the wells. That happened after the fact.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hmmm...*

Not a Lionel or AL for sure now that they are sitting side by side...
My vote is for Model Motoring...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought it was a Model Motoring 67 Vette before the cease and desist order came out. But I thought they only did the Roadster/Coupe version not the Stingray??? Cool car never the less. I'm curious as to what it is myself.

-Paul


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like a Model Motoring that someone remolded and added the pipes. Look at the air pockets on the bottom of the pipes.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

noddaz said:


> It does look simular to the AL body (which may have been copied from the Lionel body.. Anyone know for sure?) except for the hood scoop....
> Does it look added to that body or is it molded there?
> 
> Scott


FYI - American Line cars were molded from original Marx molds which REH bought way back.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The Model Motoring car is much smaller (see below) and they never made a fastback. The back bumpers are similar, but MM's are much smaller. The is no comparison to Aurora's Vette. The JL Vette is real close with subtle body differences, but completely different bumpers. It also has Corvette on the back of the car in raised letters. It tried to take a shot of that, but my camera won't let me get that close.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hooray!!! I have the answer!!!! Your Vette body is a mini lindy!!!! It has been modified in the side pipe and hood scoop department, and I would have to say the posts were extended, at least the back one for sure. The number 3 gave it away!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

THANK YOU! I could see that the back post was shaved to let the tjet fit. Since the side pipes are molded in I suspect someone made a mold of the mini-lindy with the pipes attached and then used the chrome and glass to make a one of a kind custom. Another mystery solved. Thanks again.
hojoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

It has the best looking hood with that scoop! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ahhh...*



thunderjetgene said:


> FYI - American Line cars were molded from original Marx molds which REH bought way back.


Groucho?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*well.......*



noddaz said:


> Groucho?



It can't be Harpo - It would be a conflict of interest, as he's the spokesman for Auto Worlds marketing program. :wave:

Picktown....

(you young-ins may have to google this)


----------

